# Was verbraucht mehr Strom ? Internet Radio oder FM Radio auf dem Smartphone ?



## cyberghost74 (28. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

leider funktioniert diese App bei mir nicht, mir der man den Stromverbrauch messen kann.
Könnte das jemand messen, ob UKW Radio oder Internet Radio mehr Strom verbrauchen ?


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2018)

Das eine nutzt in der Regel den Bluetooth Chip, das Andere das Mobilfunkmodem.
Was von beiden mehr Strom braucht ist Telefonabhängig. Bei einem aktuellen Modell ist eigentlich beides vernachlässigbar wenig.


----------



## buggs001 (29. November 2018)

Wie wärs mit selbst ausprobieren?
Einfach mal das eine und dann das andere für 1 Stunde laufen lassen und schauen wie viel % Akku dabei verbraucht wurden.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (29. November 2018)

Ich habe mir einfach ein Altes Handy mit der Radio De App in die Küche gestellt Lade es alle 2 - 3 Tage und Läuft Top


----------

